# EinPhasen Motor



## Hechel (9 April 2008)

Hi,

wollte mal schnell ne Frage hier ins Forum werfen...
Will einen 230V~ Motor links und rechts laufen lassen...
Welche Variante is die günstigere? Wenn ich es mit kondensatoren mache oder mit einem umrichter?

Gruß


----------



## Tillix (9 April 2008)

Also bei Obi gibt es z.B eine Handbohrmaschine mit angeflanschten Wahlschalter für Rechts-/Linkslauf. 
Die dafür benötigte Leistungselektronik ist allerdings in einem externen Schaltschrank untergebracht.


----------



## Hoyt (9 April 2008)

Hallo

Was für ein Motor ist es genau ???

Drehstrommotor (3-Phasen), der mir einer Phase und Neutralleiter laufen soll oder ein Einphasenmotor mit Kollektoren (zB. Handbormaschine, Staubsauger usw.) oder, oder ...... ???

Beim Einphasenmotor mit Kollektoren kann die Drehrichtung nicht mit einem Frequenzumrichter oder Kondensator gedreht werden (hier müssen zB. die Kollektor-Anschlüsse getauscht werden).


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## argv_user (9 April 2008)

Tillix schrieb:


> Also bei Obi gibt es z.B eine Handbohrmaschine mit angeflanschten Wahlschalter für Rechts-/Linkslauf.
> Die dafür benötigte Leistungselektronik ist allerdings in einem externen Schaltschrank untergebracht.



Du erzählst doch Quatsch: die sitzt im Schukostecker, 100%.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (9 April 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Du erzählst doch Quatsch: die sitzt im Schukostecker, 100%.



Das meinte er doch bestimmt damit.....


----------



## argv_user (9 April 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Das meinte er doch bestimmt damit.....



Ei-klar...


----------



## Tillix (9 April 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Du erzählst doch Quatsch: die sitzt im Schukostecker, 100%.




Hast recht argv_user.  Die Entwicklung geht ja immer weiter. 
Der Fachberater bei Obi hat mir eben das neue Modell vorgestellt.
Dieses Modell wurde Speziell für den Kleingärtner entwickelt. 
--> siehe Anhang


----------



## Hechel (10 April 2008)

Hi,

es ist ein 5 kW Einphasenmotor, der ganz normal eine Zuleitung (L1,N,PE) bekommen soll... Es geht darum, dass sich die franzosen so anstellen bei einer 400V Zuleitung... *ROFL*
Ich muss ja das Drehfeld mit einem Kondesator ändern, nur 1. wie schließe ich den an? und 2. was für einen, ist das von Motor zu Motor unterschiedlich ?


----------



## Hoyt (10 April 2008)

Hallo

Was steht den genau auf dem Typenschild des Motors? 

Nur ein *Dreh*strommotor kann mit einem Kondensator an ein 1-Phasen-Netz (L1,N,PE) angeschlossen werden. 

Anschluss-Beispiele siehe hier.       http://www.e-plan.josefscholz.de/Steinmetz/SteinmetzMotorschaltung.html

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt (10 April 2008)

... oder ist es etwa eine Kondensator-Motor ???

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensatormotor



Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Tillix (10 April 2008)

Hallo Hechel

Gehen wir mal von einem Drehstrommotor aus. 

Bitte dran Denken....

Für den  Betrieb ergeben sich bei der Steinmetzschaltung einige Einschränkungen, die zu  beachten sind. So hat der Motor im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Einphasenmotor  ein deutlich ungünstigeres Betriebsverhalten. Gegenüber der Leistungsangabe am  Motor ist mit einer Leisungseinbuße von etwa 1/3 zu rechnen. Weiterhin hat der  Motor einen geringen Anzugsmoment, was im Anlauf zu Problemen führen  kann.


----------



## kermit (10 April 2008)

Hechel schrieb:


> ...es ist ein 5 kW Einphasenmotor...
> ... Es geht darum, dass sich die franzosen so anstellen bei einer 400V Zuleitung...


also 230V einphasig ??? für mich ein extremer Exot ...
Gibt es die Maschine irgendwo im Internet (z.B. bei Nord, SEW) zu bewundern?

*EDIT* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmetzschaltung ne, oder? doch nicht einen 5kW-Drehstrommotor versteinmetzen?


----------



## Hechel (10 April 2008)

danke für eure hilfe... habe mir hier einiges durch gelsen und werde mir mal die kondensatorenschaltung genauer unter die lupe nehmen, die scheint mir die einfachste und auch sicherste zu sein von den vielen Methoden, die es gibt einen solchen Motor zu betreiben.
Dank an euch gillt es hier in dieser Antwort.
Bin sehr froh, dass ihr mir helfen konntet und auch geholfen habt.
Macht weiter so, ihr seid ein klasse Forum !

Gruß
Olli


----------



## edison (10 April 2008)

5kW is sehr viel für einen Kondendatormotor.
Ohne Anlaufkondensator läuft da auch nicht viel.


----------



## Hechel (10 April 2008)

Jo, den werd ich natürlich auch verbauen


----------

